# Some day time Flatheads



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Didn't have alot to do today so I figured I would go and try to catch some day time Flatheads on perdido river, it turned out to be better then I would have thought, I couldnt find any one to go so I just went by my self for a few hours and managed to get 6 flats the biggest was 17lbs also had a 12,11, 9.5, 7 and a 4lber a 53lb day not to bad for 4 hours of fishing.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Good looking catfish. Im a pretty busy man but for the most part I can make time for fishing, if your ever up for hitting yellow river, please let me know.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Damn fine catch Cathunter. You need to have your own tv show man. Screw River Monsters, endless re-runs of you tearin the hell out of some catfish would be much better than watchin that dude talk for 45 mins and then catching two fish (which are often disappointing).


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Damn good mess of fish. Hell most of my bigger flatheads have come during the day. One thing for sure they want bite if you dont go.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice catch man...what time of the day?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

dang ... and yum!


----------



## Mulletman89 (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice looking catfish I am from Perdido bay I grow up on Perdido bay fishing and shrimping never been up the river. But I am getting the catfish fever. If you need someone to go with you. Just send me a email at [email protected]


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah i'm becoming a fan of the day time flathead fishing...Until the temps warm up and then it's back to nocturnal flats.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Yeah i'm becoming a fan of the day time flathead fishing...Until the temps warm up and then it's back to nocturnal flats.


your catching on quick, remember the nooners at the tournaments, I got something for them this time..

"NooNers"_Flathead fisherman that show up 45 secs from weigh in with fresh healthy fish_"


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

yeah i don't understand why people would wait so long to weigh in a fish that they know will be on the leader board. If i catch a good one i'm hot rodding it to the weigh in ASAP. I wonder if they really caught it right before weigh in though? I'm surprised a nooner hasn't been stoned yet lol. I remember people hollering it was too late and time was up. lol. Never a dull moment at these tournaments :shifty:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> yeah i don't understand why people would wait so long to weigh in a fish that they know will be on the leader board. If i catch a good one i'm hot rodding it to the weigh in ASAP. I wonder if they really caught it right before weigh in though? I'm surprised a nooner hasn't been stoned yet lol. I remember people hollering it was too late and time was up. lol. Never a dull moment at these tournaments :shifty:


Them people hollering was me:yes:


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Cathunter you r the man! Great catch!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I couldn't help my self and had to go try Escambia River today for a bit, the bite was a little slower than perdido river we only got two small flatheads and a bowfin oh and a few stupid gars the water temp was 71.8 fished for about 4 hours, all these guys was let go for another day.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great photos, that's one heck of a bowfin


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> Great photos, that's one heck of a bowfin


Shes all scared up, I must have pulled her off the bed they are spawning right now the males will be brightly colored this time of year.


----------

